# Start a service like "SMSGupShup", "Mytoday", etc.



## piyushp_20 (Jun 21, 2008)

hi,
I am planning for a part time job.
what i really want is to setup a service like "Mytoday", "SMSGupShup" and "Indiatimes mobile". they have their own numbers like 58888 or 567673434.
now how do i do that, what all things i would need.
hope you got my point.
if not than lemme explain you further.
i want to get a number something like i have mentioned above and people will subscribe to the service by sending n SMS with special commands like "JOIN or SUBSCRIBE" to that number, thus creating a Messaging list. And to this list i will post msgs which will reach to all the subscribers.
i m a novice in this, so can anyone here help me with this or atleast give some idea about it.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 21, 2008)

^^  ? if the cost is not much count me in , i am also intrested in this things .
Also , think of LOAD on SMs gupshup site , i recieve 150-300 messages by 45+ Groups .
Think of Costs


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 21, 2008)

buddy... acquiring a shortcode is nightmare these days..

Operators are charging premium amount for just shortcode plus you have to give them minimum traffic through shortcode and also they will take share from your earning ..

apart from these, you have to do these things with all the operators in india to serve large crowd..

not a simple task.. but yeah, its amazing fun to operate a shortcode... if you can face difficulties of managing operators and bringing in investments..


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jun 21, 2008)

@mastermunj i know about the cost and all that but cant find anyone who can assist me further.
i need the requirements list.
if u can help me with that then plese.........
i would be very greatful to u.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah sure piyush.. i will help as much as possible for me 

you can PM me for my contact details..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Mastermunj, can you post some details here? I need to know about this too.


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jun 22, 2008)

ya why dont u post some details here.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 22, 2008)

piyushp_20 said:


> @mastermunj i know about the cost and all that but cant find anyone *who can assist me further*.
> i need the requirements list.
> if u can help me with that then plese.........
> i would be very greatful to u.


Assistance an in financial or techicals know-how?


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 23, 2008)

ok guys,

am putting some basic knowledge i have about short code and how to go about to have one.. am sure there would be other members who has knowledge on short code... requesting them to correct me if i go wrong somewhere..

Below is what i know about shortcode acquiring..

1. You need to contact all the operators to get your desired shortcode..
Different operators take various deposits and also want commitment of minimum traffic.

2. Once done all the debates with operators and acquired a shortcode, you need to implement their get and post methods to entertain sms request coming in and send appropriate response...

3. On every request, operator charges Rs 1 to Rs 3 from user and gives a share out of that to the operator owner... how pathetic.. they have already taken premium charges for giving this number + they want minimum traffic else they will take fine + they want share in each request... but then also, its India, we have to do as they say..


Now it completely depends on the owner how he wants to make use of the shortcode, mind it, you need to give your projected usage of shortcode at the time of application to operators..

@Piyush,
Your requirement is to start a service like smsgupshup where user can send a group id and an sms which will be delivered to other members of group..

or you can lend it on hire to other companies by giving them a KeyWord to use your shortcode as theirs for that perticular keyword..


However, idea is great and if you have investments ready with you, give it a try.. am sure once u get shortcode from major players in india, mid and small players will happily give it to you.

I will strongly suggest you to use any of the existing shortcode on hire with a KeyWord and when you are confident about how to implement things and your service runs smoothly.. you can reach operators with statistics of your keyword usage and their benifit in giving u a new shortcode ..


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanx buddy, really helpful reply..........


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome.. so, when are you starting up??

let us all know about it..


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 30, 2008)

@ax3 ... wish i can, but i do not have investments.. else would have started my own shortcode with variety of services...


----------



## adi007 (Jun 30, 2008)

BTW is this the same that are used by almost all so called BS reality shows,quizzes and contest ....? and moreover if we send sms to them we will be charged around 6 rs for some of them 

This is really a profitable profession..
But why the hell do these operators want investment...i mean they will get their share for each sms received  
Really this is outrageous


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ This is india 

Its pretty hard to get customers this way though. You cant expect that yourfriends will be members and it will be enough... You need BIG budget and atleast 3K-4k customers to manage all this.


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 1, 2008)

Managing short code at operator level is not so easy too... and every short code will earn them good share is also not sure.. so being on safer side they take heavy deposits and minimum traffic commitment.. in case if you fail to give minimum traffic, then you have to pay amount that will be earned through that minimum traffic...

Though Telecomm has taken a big leap in terms of technology advancement in india, short code is something which is lacking because of its high cost usage... then also they are becoming famous in contests and voting in TV Shows..


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 5, 2008)

buddy i inquired about a short code from a Vodafone personnel, he told me about the investment and all, after hearing it from him i dropped the idea of buying a short code as te investment was too high

but now a new thing clicked in my mind that why can't i use my cell no instead of a short code and start the service which we are talking about.

what says u????


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 7, 2008)

I will suggest you to hire a shortcode with specific KeyWord.

There are companies which give their shortcode on hire this way..

Its much better because when it comes to reliability, never stay dependent on any person in terms of technology measures..


----------

